# savage 17 hmr



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

just got a new savage 17 and took it out yesterday on some jacks. i sure was impressed, that gun really packs a wallop. we rolled them up to 150 yrds out, cant wait to get it out again, hopefully get into some ***** next time too!!


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

hey is this teh savage MARK 2 .17HMR black sythetic stock that i am thinking of purchasing at gandermountain for 150 bucks its on sale!


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Does this Savage have the new Accu-Trigger? If so have you had to adjust the pull or did it come pretty light. By light I mean about 3#.
BobHAJ


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I do believe its only bolt actions with the accutrigger


----------

